# X4M Spied Winter Testing



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

The grills look like how my 7 looks


----------



## STS42 (Jan 28, 2013)

They should have put that camo on the Aztec...........oh wait that is the Aztec


----------



## Deepika23 (Feb 10, 2018)

Your information regarding The X4's hot sibling is just around the corner and we now have pictures of the model testing.very nice picturs

-------------------------
JAVATUTORIal _sl_


----------

